# Ground wire bare solid or THHN stranded?



## newspark80

Did one residential service change when I was an apprentice and my JW used solid bare copper for all the grounding and bonding. So that's how Ive been doing it ever since. Just hired a guy and he told me he always uses THHN stranded. Way easier to pull and heck of allot cheaper:thumbsup:


What are the reasons for using bare over stranded thhn?


----------



## mdfriday

newspark80 said:


> Did one residential service change when I was an apprentice and my JW used solid bare copper for all the grounding and bonding. So that's how Ive been doing it ever since. Just hired a guy and he told me he always uses THHN stranded. Way easier to pull and heck of allot cheaper:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> What are the reasons for using bare over stranded thhn?


:laughing:

Time. And it was the way i was taught...


----------



## french connection!!

I usually always use # 4 thhn for grounding service purpose , easy to pull , staple , doesn't kink and less mechanical protection .


----------



## newspark80

mdfriday said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Time. And it was the way i was taught...


sure if its time and material.

Got any reason why you still do it this way...i.e benefits?


----------



## don_resqcapt19

250.62 Grounding Electrode Conductor Material. The grounding electrode conductor shall be of copper, aluminum, or copper-clad aluminum. The material selected shall be resistant to any corrosive condition existing at the installation or shall be protected against corrosion. *The conductor shall be solid or stranded, insulated, covered, or bare.*


----------



## electricmanscott

newspark80 said:


> Did one residential service change when I was an apprentice and my JW used solid bare copper for all the grounding and bonding. So that's how Ive been doing it ever since. Just hired a guy and he told me he always uses THHN stranded. Way easier to pull and heck of allot cheaper:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> What are the reasons for using bare over stranded thhn?


Ignorance?


----------



## denny3992

but on a 100 a service isnt the an code saying if smaller than #6 it must be armor clad or something?


----------



## Southeast Power

Use #6 green or bare for any size service if you are just doing ground rods. I prefer stranded just because I think solid wire is crap.


----------



## wireman64

I've always used solid


----------



## mbednarik

I use bare. Here they are about the same cost, just how I do it.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

I use bare solid outside. I think it's more durable, and easier than pvc to ground rods. By the time you run your pvc, I'm already finished and driving down the road.


----------



## wingz

denny3992 said:


> but on a 100 a service isnt the an code saying if smaller than #6 it must be armor clad or something?


Take a look at 250.64(B).


----------



## electricmanscott

jrannis said:


> Use #6 green or bare for any size service if you are just doing ground rods. I prefer stranded just because I think solid wire is crap.


I've never used green. I used to get the bare stuff until I found out it cost more than regular old thhn


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

denny3992 said:


> but on a 100 a service isnt the an code saying if smaller than #6 it must be armor clad or something?


That's the ideal place for a scrap piece of PVC it satisfies the Code, costs less and looks better.


----------



## big vic

You use solid cu #4???????


----------



## newspark80

electricmanscott said:


> Ignorance?


Ignorance


----------



## denny3992

any of u guys use #2 al for 200a service grnd to h20 service?


----------



## Shockdoc

#2 aluminum xlpe until copper drops. solid#6 for GR.


----------



## 220/221

newspark80 said:


> . Just hired a guy and he told me he always uses THHN stranded. Way easier to pull and heck of allot cheaper:thumbsup:


Insulated wire cost less than bare?

Why wasn't I informed?


Wait....maybe *solid* is more than THHN? I use bare stranded #4


----------



## Magnettica

Shockdoc said:


> #2 aluminum xlpe until copper drops. solid#6 for GR.


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Meadow

Use almost exclusively green stranded THHN. Pulling solid number 4 across rafters to a water bond on the other side of a basement...


----------



## electricmanscott

220/221 said:


> Insulated wire cost less than bare?


Yup :thumbup:


----------

